# Got some learns in today (filly foal pics)



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 27, 2015)

My friends mare gave a little surprise in the field today. Not due for a month, so must have took on her first cover, as i have learned some will come back in once more after a cover.

Anywho, i get the call and race around as fast as is safe, and the foal is not long up. Got to see the afterbirth and look at the shape and size/what should be there etc. As soon as we get near the foal it passes some meconiam and mouths. Later we got to see it suckle and pee, so all in all a very good healthy filly foal.

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed one!


----------



## chandab (Jun 27, 2015)

You neeeeeeeeeddddd to get permission to post some pics, no one gets to mention new babies without a pic.

congrats to your friend and an uneventful foaling.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 27, 2015)

Forgot the pics lol I'll do them soon I can't on my phone


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 27, 2015)

Congratulations to your friend




. And you for getting to witness such a miracle. Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



##  (Jun 28, 2015)

WHAT A BEAUTY!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! Very strong looking filly~~~!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2015)

What a stunner, Congratulations to your friend , that is one lovely looking filly


----------



## Carly Rae (Jul 18, 2015)

Shes Stunning! Congratulations


----------

